# How do you avoid calling your ex when you have the urge?



## talkitout (Feb 21, 2012)

Just got back from grocery shopping and seeing all the happy couples shopping made me miss my ex GF of 6 years. She left me two weeks ago and I have moved out of our apartment. I wanted to call her so bad from inside the store and just hear her voice and tell her how much I miss her. I know that's completely against the 180, but this is rough and I have moments when I just feel like calling her. She does not contact me. How do you deal with these moments?


----------



## statzju (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going through the exact same thing. I actually contacted my ex BF and all I got was another round of him playing my emotions. I'm sorry I contacted him. As hard as it may be, I wouldn't contact her. Wait at least 1 month. If it's meant to be it will. I'm back to the same emotional state of being hurt, crying etc. whereas if I would have just been strong to begin with I would't be so unhappy tonight. Take time to really think about the relationship and just make sure you're not contacting her out of emotion.

Good luck! It's tough, but time heals all wounds!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

talkitout said:


> Just got back from grocery shopping and seeing all the happy couples shopping made me miss my ex GF of 6 years. She left me two weeks ago and I have moved out of our apartment. I wanted to call her so bad from inside the store and just hear her voice and tell her how much I miss her. I know that's completely against the 180, but this is rough and I have moments when I just feel like calling her. She does not contact me. How do you deal with these moments?


Go to a strip joint.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Calling her what?


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

Immerse yourself in a really good book. It is not possible to miss her while reading a good book because the book will control your thoughts and emotions. This worked great for me. I wanted so very, very badly to call him, to hear his voice, to hear him tell me he missed me and wanted us back together. But, I was glad it was over and really just had to get through the extremely hard part of breaking up, which is the grieving process. I knew that what I needed was something to occupy my mind, something that would move him out of my head. I was sure if one book didn't work, I'd simply pick up another and then another for as long as it took. But that first one did the trick. When I finished reading it, I wasn't nearly so lonely and missing him. He seemed like a distant memory not unlike any other former boyfriend, and I was charged and ready to face my future entirely without him. Believe me, it works.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I took his number out of my phone so he wasn't easy to dial.

By the 9th number, I'd hang up.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Also, have a designated friend to text/call when the urge hits...it will dwindle in time. My friend was awesome and she was available 24/7...I called her 5 times lol.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a method that works for me. When I get the urge to call my gorgeous Latina ****ty no-account bimbo cheating STBXW, I grip my old Blackberry tightly, take a deep breath, and slam it into my groin as hard as I can. When I regain consciousness and stagger back to my feet, I no longer have the urge to call my STBXW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wonder2Woman (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm curious. Has the 180 ever worked in the sense that they missed you and realized their mistake?


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Wonder2Woman said:


> I'm curious. Has the 180 ever worked in the sense that they missed you and realized their mistake?


Depends on what you mean by work. 

It is designed to help one pull away from their significant other, and learn how to move on with their life. 
Then, should their significant other miss them (which may or may not happen with the 180) then you have the choice of letting them back in, or continuing the 180 and seeing what life holds for you. 

Worked for me. 

As for how to resist calling the ex?
I deleted her from my phone. And I don't remember her number. Then I deleted every scrap of information from her that might allow me to contact her. Like old texts, old calls, etc. 

If need be, block her from your phone, that way, she can't contact you back, and tempt you.


----------



## Wonder2Woman (Jun 16, 2011)

Juicer said:


> Depends on what you mean by work.
> 
> It is designed to help one pull away from their significant other, and learn how to move on with their life.
> Then, should their significant other miss them (which may or may not happen with the 180) then you have the choice of letting them back in, or continuing the 180 and seeing what life holds for you.
> ...


I'm glad to hear it worked for you.


----------

